

Being a Beginner - davekiss
http://davekiss.com/being-a-beginner/

======
nicknorena
I am in my first startup, and am very much the beginner in more ways than one.
And the days that go well are the days when I feel like the environment I work
in values learning above all else.

I think it's important to remember that teaching is a lifestyle more so than a
job description. You see this in the best teachers, and as a beginner, it's
important to find those people that enjoy for the sake of communicating
knowledge.

Thanks for sharing!

